# Three years and still...



## NYG4XCHAMPS (Feb 6, 2012)

This is my best friend, Lars. He passed away on Nov 2, 2019. That was BY FAR the worst day in my life. He was taken at 9 years old from the terrible hemangiosarcoma. Although this happened a little over three years ago, I still miss him every single day. He was a tough, smart, intense, working line Czech GSD. I have so many amazing memories with him that it's impossible to list them all. Not sure what else I wanted to say other than it's good to join a community of other GSD lovers who can understand the pain. 

For those of you that have recently lost your best friend. Please allow the grieving process to happen. Don't fight it. Remember, everyone grieves differently and at different times. It will be ridiculously difficult at various times but I assure you will learn to live with it. I'm not going to say you will get over it, because it really is true that a part of you will always hold that pain and you will always miss them. It will get easier though. For a long time I would keep thinking about his last day and how I was balling my eyes out like never before. It continually played through my mind. Now, I remember all of the great moments with him. I remember how protective he was. How handsome he was. How he would drink from the toilet. I would put all this weight on the cover but I would hear him just knock it over and take some fresh toilet water. I remember him carrying heavy firewood logs around our yard like they weighed nothing. How obsessed he was with this one single ball no matter how many he had. How he refused to sleep on a dog bed, but instead slept on a reclining chair in front of the house. How I had to crate him in the car because he would try to kill anyone that got near it. How the drool would flow from his mouth when I would cook any type of meat. How absolutely loved little dogs and puppies and was so gentle with them. I remember how if I opened my cigar humidor he would get all excited because he knew that meant we were going outside. Or how I would have to tell him to stay just so he wouldn't feel the need to follow me to the bathroom. How every morning he would have to come downstairs with some article of dirty laundry in his mouth to just drop somewhere randomly. Most of all, I always will remember his love and loyalty.

I have also included a photo of the tattoo I got as a tribute to him. It even has some of his actually DNA in it. Fetch in peace Larsypoo 11/19/10 - 11/2/19


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You've certainly found a place where the majority understand.
Beautiful memories.
Fetch in peace indeed


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lars was a beauty. I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my special girl on Nov. 7,2022. I am old, so I have lost many pets. It never gets easier. 'Shelby's' death hit me especially hard.
Maybe because she was only 8 and it was so sudden and unexpected. Maybe because the losses keep piling on. I lost my 31 year old horse on March 17, 2022 and my 12.5 year old rabbit
in July 2020. I am down to a single pet now -my 10 year old hound dog. I had a little talk with him. I told him he has to be OK, because my heart can't take anymore.

I truly believe we will see them again. I'm sure Shelby has already met Lars. She had an eye for the hot hunky guys. 💕


----------

